# Does MARSOC CSOs automatically get to go to free-fall school, or is it a privilege?



## Fucci26 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've read several books and articles telling bare minimum about what happens after ITC. One mentioned U.S. Army Airborne School. But what about HALO/HELO free-falling?


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 14, 2013)

Grammar correction: do not does on the opening title.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 14, 2013)

How about earning the EGA first.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 14, 2013)

I expected that, but I was just wanting to learn more about what comes later in their training. I guess I will find out when I find out. Thanks.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 14, 2013)

Fucci, there are many threads on this site where we (me) express our (my) feelings on "HSLD" schools.  Many of these, like Jump, MFF, combat dive courses are methods of insertions.  Nothing more.  There are many studs who do not have these badges.  

But these shiny badges somehow become synonymous w/ HSLD.  That is not the case.  There are way too many goddamn badge hunters around.

But, if you stick around long enough, every opportunity to enhance one's lethality will be afforded.

Get off the fence and sign up.  The journey and first step and all.

Good luck.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not exactly a badge hunter. One of the main reasons I ever wanted to get into special operations was for jump school and combatant diver. I just didn't know if MARSOC got to do that. Dive was obvious.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 14, 2013)

Also, I've already signed up. I've been a poolee for almost a month and a half. I am scheduled to ship July 9th. Hopefully, it doesn't get pushed back like everyone else's.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 15, 2013)

The most important badge you'll ever earn is the one on the front of your cover.  All else is secondary.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 15, 2013)

One day before I had even went to MEPs, when I was still getting all my stuff sorted out. I overheard two Sergeant Majors talking, I can't exactly recall their exact words. But one of them was "If receiving an EGA doesn't change kids, there isn't shit that will." I imagine I'm about to understand what a dramatic change it can/will be.


----------



## arch_angel (Apr 15, 2013)

Fucci26, you have a very long way before you have to be concerned with trying out for MARSOC.  I am not saying that MARSOC is not an admirable goal to have, but you first need to be focused on becoming a Marine, then you have to become a Marine NCO.  

To answer your original question, operators may or may not go to HALO based on the needs of their team.  I'm sure Uncle Petey can be a little more clear on that as I can only share information that I have gathered myself.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks. My recruiter gave me some of the most straight forward advice. That is until I got up the nerve to call the MARSOC east side recruiters. (I really did not want to waste their time with just some poolee who is full of questions). My recruiter told me to make it through boot, SOI, then do my best to become a perfectionist in all things. Yet, the MARSOC recruiter told me to serve 2 1/2 years within my position. Then I can submit a package. It's whatever. I'm just happy to get to go to Parris Island.


----------



## Sandman3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> Thanks. My recruiter gave me some of the most straight forward advice. That is until I got up the nerve to call the MARSOC east side recruiters. (I really did not want to waste their time with just some poolee who is full of questions). My recruiter told me to make it through boot, SOI, then do my best to become a perfectionist in all things. Yet, the MARSOC recruiter told me to serve 2 1/2 years within my position. Then I can submit a package. It's whatever. I'm just happy to get to go to Parris Island.




Unless you're really the most outstanding junior marine in your unit with the support of all your chain of command, it is unlikely they will let you go until you've served 2 deployments for them - the rumor of "I can lat move after 2 years" has never happened that I've seen in my 5 short years.  Especially grunts.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 15, 2013)

The MARSOC recruiter did mention that 03 is usually uneasy to let good men go. Which bothers me, since my recruiter more than twenty times told me 03xx was my best option for MARSOC. Ah, it's nothing. I'll make the best of it.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 3, 2013)

No schools are guaranteed to MARSOC Marines.  To include dive school.  It's all needs of the Marine Corps and diving isn't a priority.  There are tons of schools to go to and only so much time in the training schedule.  MARSOC needs snipers, jumpmasters, HRST masters etc and none of these courses are short.  It would take six months to go to MCD/jump/MFF if you were able to go back to back.  That's a deployment.  You're lucky to get two individual schools in a deployment cycle.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2013)

arch_angel said:


> Fucci26, you have a very long way before you have to be concerned with trying out for MARSOC. I am not saying that MARSOC is not an admirable goal to have, but you first need to be focused on becoming a Marine, then you have to become a Marine NCO.
> 
> To answer your original question, operators may or may not go to HALO based on the needs of their team. I'm sure Uncle Petey can be a little more clear on that as I can only share information that I have gathered myself.


 
Seriously? You are giving advice on MARSOC based on what exactly? How about you stick to being an expert on repairing generators and leave the MARSOC questions to people who have half a clue about what they are talking about. Make sense?

BTW, you aren't verified on SS so you don't even have any standing to talk with authority on repairing generators either...

Know your place, and fix it if you aren't happy where you are at.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

Teufel, military free-falling is the reason I want a career in special operations. I can't imagine anything better than getting PAID to jump out of a plane. :) Thanks for the input, though. It'll happen sooner or later IF I make it. I'm also going to now exclude myself from this thread since Pardus appears to be angry, quite angry. Badass display pictures by the way, guys.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> Teufel, military free-falling is the reason I want a career in special operations. I can't imagine anything better than getting PAID to jump out of a plane. :) Thanks for the input, though. It'll happen sooner or later IF I make it. I'm also going to now exclude myself from this thread since Pardus appears to be angry, quite angry. Badass display pictures by the way, guys.


 
I've seen the same phenomenon in SWAT.  Guys want in so they can take M4s or what-not on the street and wear the Eagle.  It's bullshit, and they're dissuaded from attempting selection.

My non-MARSOC, non-SOF opinion is that if MFF is why you want to be in MARSOC, don't waste anyone's time.  Join a skydiving club.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's still an awesome career idea. But one of the main things I've learned here is that is the future, I need to focus on the current.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

But like I said, I'm going to excuse myself out of this thread. Thanks for all the information, guys'


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 4, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I've seen the same phenomenon in SWAT. Guys want in so they can take M4s or what-not on the street and wear the Eagle. It's bullshit, and they're dissuaded from attempting selection.


 
On a side bar, what about a fast track program for SWAT with guys with specific military skill sets and MOS's? Ie SEALS, SF, Rangers, MARSOC, etc?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 4, 2013)

It's agency dependent, as far as I've seen.  18-series, Rangers, SEALs, MARSOC CSOs are guaranteed to get on our team once probation is done.  I know FBI specifically recruits for HRT from SOF, but it's a bit misleading in that you have to do 3 (?) years in a field office first.

I also think that it's different for agencies who run full-time teams and those for whom SWAT is a collateral duty.  Throw in team capabilities and DHS Type 1,2, or 3 classification and it gets more interesting.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> *I'm not exactly a badge hunter*. *One of the main reasons I ever wanted to get into special operations was for jump school and combatant diver*. I just didn't know if MARSOC got to do that. Dive was obvious.


 
It's funny because this is the very definition of a badger hunter.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2013)

0699 said:


> It's funny because this is the very definition of a badger hunter.


 
a honey badger hunter...  ooooooooooh, honey badger is mean............


----------



## 0699 (Jun 4, 2013)

x SF med said:


> a honey badger hunter... ooooooooooh, honey badger is mean............


 
Hell, you know I don't spell no more better than I talk...


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to ask, what is a badge hunter? I've seen that term around three times on here..


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, I just denied being a badge hunter, because I'm not exactly sure on what it is. It's bad when Google or Urban Dictionary doesn't have a definition.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> Also, I just denied being a badge hunter


 
Youre funny


----------



## Fucci26 (Jun 4, 2013)

I may be stupid, but I know better than to agree to something of which I'm not sure of what it is.. 
Does that make me a complete idiot or just a sincere idiot?


----------



## CDG (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> I may be stupid, but I know better than to agree to something of which I'm not sure of what it is..
> Does that make me a complete idiot or just a sincere idiot?


 
Holy shit dude. Just stop.


----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci, in my experiences on here guys wont give you shit unless you deserve it. There have been times I've deserved it. What it means to be a badge hunter has already been explained and vetted members have already given you all the information you need. Don't make it worse, dude.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> I have to ask, what is a badge hunter? I've seen that term around three times on here..


 
shush



Fucci26 said:


> Also, I just denied being a badge hunter, because I'm not exactly sure on what it is. It's bad when Google or Urban Dictionary doesn't have a definition.


 
shush even more



Fucci26 said:


> I may be stupid, but I know better than to agree to something of which I'm not sure of what it is..
> Does that make me a complete idiot or just a sincere idiot?


 
yes, you are an idiot - whether sincere or just plain stupid has no bearing on your inability to shush

...and... since shush isn't working on you... STFU for a while... it's much better to keep your mouth shut and allow people to assume you are stupid than to open your yabbering pie hole and confirm it unequivocally.

You want to be MARSOC, you want to play with the big boys, then do your own friggin research and act like a friggin Marine and a Man not a whiny ass-charging baby.

I give you 3 weeks at PI before you go home at the request of the Commandant of the Corps at this rate.

And just to let you know - a badge hunter aka badgefinder is one of the lowest forms of life on the face of the planet - that individual who cares nothing for actual performance/ teamwork/ ability, but only for the addition of nice shiny bling for the front of the uniform or tabs for the sleeve to prove his coolness... essentially somebody with little dick syndrome... and based on your inane lip flapping, gum beating and inability to shut your cock holster... you are most certainly in that category.

Wait until you get to your reception station, my little ramble into verbal back rubbing will be kind and gentle compared to your Cadre...


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> I may be stupid, but I know better than to agree to something of which I'm not sure of what it is..


 
And disagreeing with something you don't know makes you smarter? 

As others have said, stop, shut up, desist.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 7, 2013)

sorry Marines, I had to.


Fucci26 said:


> Thanks.


 
1. You could've stopped here.......



Fucci26 said:


> My recruiter gave me some of the most straight forward advice.


 
2. or here.......



Fucci26 said:


> That is until I got up the nerve to call the MARSOC east side recruiters.


 
3. whoops!



Fucci26 said:


> (I really did not want to waste their time with just some poolee who is full of questions).


 
4. parenthesis doesn't really make the irony any less obvious........you did exactly what you say you were trying not to do..........dripping with irony......



Fucci26 said:


> My recruiter told me to make it through boot, SOI, then do my best to become a perfectionist in all things.


 
5. refer to 1 and 3.



Fucci26 said:


> Yet, the MARSOC recruiter told me to serve 2 1/2 years within my position. Then I can submit a package.


 
6. He told you that because that's what you wanted to hear and he wanted to get the poolee off the damn phone. They're probably still laughing.



Fucci26 said:


> It's whatever.


 
7. It's really not "whatever". My kids got pinched fukn hard when they used that word. It's you and the 25m fukn target, not whatever.



Fucci26 said:


> I'm just happy to get to go to Parris Island.


8. You haven't even started your 25m target yet. Be sure and let us know how that goes. PM me your name for PI assistance. I can help. :-"


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 7, 2013)

Jesus, enough already, Fucci.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, Fucci?

It's been over a year.  You were a poolee supposed to enter in July '13.  Your last sign in here was May '14. 

Did you enter my beloved Corps?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Well, Fucci?
> 
> It's been over a year.  You were a poolee supposed to enter in July '13.  Your last sign in here was May '14.
> 
> Did you enter my beloved Corps?



They may just keep recycling him through PI classes.... because... He funnee Petah-san!!


----------

